# Pontil case gin bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally my very 1st pontil case gin


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the seal A H. A houtman or A Hoiteman or.... ?? have no idea...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Ready or not here comes the bottom...


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Sir.Bottles;  I wanted to point out to you a good point even if it will make you feel bad.  The mark on the bottom of your Case Gin is actually a Makers Mark.  Which told the bottle factory which shop made the bottle.  This system showed the who done-its and in some operations even meant incentive pay could have been involved.   RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2012)

I also am sorry, the bottle is not pontilled. The A H seal stands for A. Von Hoboken. Still a nice, clean pretty example


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 14, 2012)

Well..well The A Houtman seal & A Van Hoboken seal is often Mixed Up. The left seal is A Van Hoboken seal. Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 14, 2012)

Now I'll tell you the difference. 

 The A van Hoboken seal have the letter "A" & "H" linked together so between them making a silhouette of letter "V" (more like monogram though). 

 The A Houtman seal or the A hoiteman (this one is really mixed up they using the same seal). The letter "A" seperated with "H" & they do not making silhouette of "V" well since there is no V in Houtman nor Hoiteman.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 14, 2012)

I bow to your superior knowledge Sir. It is nice to know that old dogs, even THIS old dog, can learn new tricks. In all the years I've collected I never knew there WAS a difference, never knew there was a Hoiteman or Houtman. Thank you.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the example of A.Houtman & Co bottle.[]
 Unfortunately I do not have any example of A Hoiteman[], but here is the link:
 http://gin-bottles.com/HOITEMAN.htm
 Good luck & Happy Collecting to everyone![]


----------



## botlguy (Apr 18, 2012)

Once again, Sir, thank you for the education. I had always thought that all the A H initials stood for Hoboken. I have never been a Gin collector, even though I once drank my share of it, but I bought a LARGE collection of misc. bottles that had a large number of Gins in it. I sold or traded most but kept a few for quite awhile including the Olive Tree and the one with the Prancing Horse and two that were colorless / clear with COBALT seals. Long gone.


----------

